# Does anyone know



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

the "Cancer Sucks" BBQ team?  I have a friend who just got diognosed with colen cancer and I would love to find a tee shirt from there team to give him.  Any help would be great.


----------



## Aaron1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Post over on the Basso forum,thats were you will find Scotty.
Tell him I said hello.
Aaron


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

Aaron said:
			
		

> Post over on the Basso forum,thats were you will find Scotty.
> Tell him I said hello.
> Aaron



Thanks Aaron.  I hope I dont get deleted.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 4, 2008)

Try his web site too:

cancersuckschicago.com


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You can catch him at the Brethren site too Bill.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 4, 2008)

Didn't Greg do a podcast with him ?


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Dec 7, 2008)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> the "Cancer Sucks" BBQ team?  I have a friend who just got diognosed with colen cancer and I would love to find a tee shirt from there team to give him.  Any help would be great.



http://www.corlissfoundation.com/

"_T-Shirts are Ordered & Coming Soon!_"

I have been waiting to order a T-shirt for several months.

Maybe they will be in soon?

BOB


----------

